# Little Snake



## Beanie24 (May 3, 2008)

with snakes showing up I thought I'd try a few shots of this one. He was only 6 inches long but very fast so the photo shoot didn't last long.The first pic was taken on a log and the rest were on a deer skull I found in the woods a few months ago.


----------



## DRB1313 (May 3, 2008)

Cool pics! I've seen that kind of snake around here too. What do you think it is?
Does he eat corn


----------



## Beanie24 (May 3, 2008)

I was thinking it was a Brown snake.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 3, 2008)

DeKay's snake

when I was a kid I caught those by the dozens


----------



## Lee Woodie (May 3, 2008)

got some great pictures there keep mushing


----------



## leo (May 3, 2008)

*Neat shots*

really like the creative ones with the deer skull


----------



## slimbo (May 3, 2008)

neat snake.


----------



## SouthernAngler (May 3, 2008)

corn snake??


----------



## Hoss (May 3, 2008)

He may have been quick, but not quick enough.  You got some great shots.  I really like the deer skull.  Nice job.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (May 3, 2008)

Great shots!  Very creative with the deer skull!


----------



## FERAL ONE (May 3, 2008)

i agree, very creative !!! i have got to find me a snake !!!


----------



## GAnaturalist (May 4, 2008)

Actually it looks like a baby black racer, I know, its not black, but that is what young racers look like. Black racers do not turn black untill the second year, or longer. 

Brown snake would be likely too.


----------



## Mugwamp (May 4, 2008)

It is true that juvenile black racers do not look like adult black racers until the second year when they loose their juvenile pattern.

And although the snake in the photo looks a bit like a juvenile black racer, because of the large eyes, and body spots, if you look closer, you will see that it does not have the saddles or blotches down its back that are charastic of juvenile black racers. Take a look at the photo below that I borrowed from the internet:







The snake in the photos appears to be a harmless Northern Brown Snake, _Storeria d. dekayi_ which is highly variable in its pattern.

Best Regards   Mugwamp


----------



## Slim1218 (May 5, 2008)

Those are some FANTASTIC shots!  Great job!!


----------

